# Recommended Article's



## c2kenpo (Apr 28, 2004)

I am not a huge fan of Black Belt Magazine but saw in this months issue June 2004 Vol 42 No.6 
several Good articles for some recomended reading.

Verbal Defense - Everything you need to know to talk your way out of a fight.

The Violence Project - A report on the realities of street fighting.

Karate Way - Dedicated to everyone who's thought about quitting.


I found all 3 articles to be well written and contained some useful information to pass on to friends and students.

Dave Gunzburg


----------

